# Introduction to me and my boat



## BDann (Apr 3, 2017)

Nice rig!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That boat looks fishy. So before you lost the PP how did it pole


----------



## caidenjenkins (Sep 16, 2020)

permitchaser said:


> That boat looks fishy. So before you lost the PP how did it pole


Amazing


----------



## caidenjenkins (Sep 16, 2020)

BDann said:


> Nice rig!


Thank you!


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Good job, J boats make great little skiffs. I ran a J16 for 18 years.


----------



## caidenjenkins (Sep 16, 2020)

redchaser said:


> Good job, J boats make great little skiffs. I ran a J16 for 18 years.


Thank you, yeah mine is perfect for what I need.


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

You need to throw that girlfriend back. They can be trouble


----------



## caidenjenkins (Sep 16, 2020)

MudSkipper said:


> You need to throw that girlfriend back. They can be trouble


Haha, she tried to buy me a new one but I couldn’t let her do that.


----------



## BallisticJoel (Jan 21, 2020)

Good to see you on here man!!!! Lets go catch some reds! We are supposed to be coming down at the end of the month.


----------

